# Chief of All Dogs



## saspringer (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't been on GS.com for many months--good and bad reasons. 

Our Chief Raisin of Acton suffered with Degenerative Myelopathy from November of 2012 until June of last year. We watched a proud, loyal, strong gentle giant lose that pride and strength, but never his loyalty or gentleness. When it was apparent that the loss of motor and bowel control was causing him great embarrassment and discomfort, we knew it was time.

Our 11-year-old granddaughter Addi went with us and helped walk Chief down the hall at our vet's office. She sat on the floor with him while my husband and I petted the Big Guy. As he was slipping away, he tried to get up again and our Addi eased him back down. I closed his eyes and held his head for a few moments, then we left. Instead of taking his ashes home with us, we donated the money to our local shelter.

To say he was the best of our dogs, well, he was. Always attuned to us, protective but not aggressive, possessed of a rich internal life (he would get that lost look occasionally then jerk back to the present) ...he is the best.

The good part...

About a month before we let him go to his rest, I happened to find a 5-month-old Black Sable female being chained outside during February and March. This is intolerable. I borrowed money and bought her from her so-so owner, the only way I could see to save her. She suffers from acute separation anxiety, poor socialization, too-early weaning...the kind of things you'd expect. We do see, however, a great heart and dedication inside this now big girl, the kind of qualities our wonderful Chief had.

Jazz Baby will never be Chief; she is too damaged. But we do love her, we are working with her on the problems and set-backs, and she will be a good dog. 

Thank you, Chief of All Dogs (his nickname) for giving us the heart to carry on and save Jazzy. We're in good hands with her and you don't need to worry about all the bad guys (mailman, passersby, the garbage truck, etc.) We'll always love you and will see you again, Big Guy.
:halogsd:


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

God bless you for saving Jazzy, and God bless your Chief. *tear*


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow...what a roller coaster....so sad about the Chief...I know all too well the hardship of DM..watching such a regal creature being slowly compromised in the physical being is incredibly difficult.....but you did all you could and hung in there until the very end. That last "walk" in the vet's office is one which brings you to your knees...their eyes are still "clear" but their body just will not cooperate...it was the toughest of my three dogs to say goodbye to...I am sorry you had to go through this episode but glad you had the " Chief of all Dogs" to grace your lives. Your G'daughter Addi is a trooper and I'm sure your are so proud of her standing tall at such a heartbreaking moment in a young person's life. 

A thought regarding the "good part"...first ...good for you for making the effort to acquire your new pup....second..Jazz Baby will never be Chief as you stated but I wouldn't be surprised a bit if from the "ashes" of Jazz Baby's first 5 months comes a dog which will be more than perhaps you are imagining...she may be damaged now...but with your love and caring ( which is evident ) Jazz Baby has nowhere to go but onward and upward. 

Once again, so sorry about the Chief and your family's hardship watching how DM progresses but I'm happy you have a new project to work on, especially Jazzy Baby, who, if not for your actions would have had a crappy life and now has nothing but opportunity and love to look forward to....

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

These are the words my Sarah's breeder gave to me... We lost our lovely Sarah to renal failure, VERY TOUGH. Within a week I found Rosco, a stray who had been in a shelter for over a month, too large and too black for anyone to see his heart. Sarah had been from WL, a lovely sable, and Rosco was ASL, bi-color, very mellow... Here is what Sarah's breeder told me: "He is different enough to be loved for himself, and not compared to Sarah." Very wise words. Your Jazz Baby is the same, she is different enough to be loved for herself. She will never replace your Chief of All Dogs, but she will carve her own niche in your hearts.

RIP, Chief.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Great story. Cheif of all dogs had a great life and Jazzy will flourish because Chief will be there in spirit to guide you.


----------



## jack.torry (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah nice story and sorry for your loss


----------



## MomOfSasha (Dec 9, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jack.torry (Feb 12, 2014)

Very amazing story...so sorry for your loss


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

One door closes and another door opens.

Good for you for rescuing Jazz Baby.

Chief sounds like he was a wonderful friend and companion.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Your rescuing Jazz Baby was the right thing to do for your family and Chief. Chief is now complete, feeling good and happy for Jazz.


----------

